# Ps3 sur imac



## Drooducuu (15 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si c'est possible de brancher une ps3 sur un imac 27 pouces ?

Mon imac est le tout dernier (late 2012). 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Kiragold (17 Février 2013)

ça m'interesse aussi !


----------



## Drooducuu (17 Février 2013)

Personne ne sait ?


----------



## munrolb44 (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour, 

Pas de réponse mais je serais moi aussi intéressé par la réponse. Peut-on brancher une ps3 avec un adaptateur sur un Imac 27 et/ou Imac 21,5 ?


----------



## Locke (19 Février 2013)

C'est possible, mais ce n'est plus un simple câble, mais un convertisseur... http://www.macworld.fr/mac/actualites,brancher-ps3-imac-pouces-est-possible,472651,1.htm ...mais bon, autant la brancher sur un téléviseur.


----------



## Kiragold (20 Février 2013)

Sauf si on a pas de télé ou du moins pas de télé HD 
Merci pour le lien  !!!!


----------



## brunnno (20 Février 2013)

il y a aussi ça :
http://www.kanexlive.com/xd
que j'ai eu l'occasion d'essayer sur un iMac il y a qques années... (2009 je crois)

Il faut changer la résolution de la PS3 ou Xbox en 720p pour que ça passe.
An fait, tu peux brancher n'importe quelle source dessus (lecteur bluray, Freebox....)


----------



## Drooducuu (20 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses mais ça ne marchera pas, le nouveau imac ne dispose pas de mini display port, il faut un adaptateur qui se branche en hdmi sur la ps3 et en thunderbolt sur l'imac.

Je ne sais pas si ça existe.


----------



## brunnno (20 Février 2013)

Il me semble que le mini-display port est compatible avec thunderbolt.

J'ai d'ailleurs un cable mini-display port vers HDMI que j'utilise sans souci sur mon imac 2012


----------



## Drooducuu (20 Février 2013)

Ah ok, merci pour ta réponse


----------



## Titpunch33 (4 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,Avant de revendre mon 27' j utilisais sur celu-cii un boîtier dr.bott pour convertir le signal PS3 vers l imac.
Le boîtier jour le rôle de convertisseur entre le Hdmi et le mini display pour une qualité de 720p (impossible de diffuser en 1080p avec n importe quel autre boîtier :-()
Comme dit précédemment, j ai revendu mon imac et il me reste donc le convertisseur ( état comme neuf).


----------



## Kiragold (8 Mars 2013)

Salut titpunch33, tu étais sur un imac de quelle année ? Et c'est limité a 720P à cause de la console ou bien du boitier ? ( ou des deux, il me semble que les consoles actuelles ne gèrent pas le 1080P )


----------



## Siciliano (8 Mars 2013)

Kiragold a dit:


> Salut titpunch33, tu étais sur un imac de quelle année ? Et c'est limité a 720P à cause de la console ou bien du boitier ? ( ou des deux, il me semble que les consoles actuelles ne gèrent pas le 1080P )



La PS3 gère le 1080p (même si beaucoup de jeux sont encore en 720p).
Après, xboite, j'en sais rien.


----------



## Kiragold (8 Mars 2013)

Ok, du coup c'est le boitier qui limite ?


----------



## Titpunch33 (10 Mars 2013)

Il s agissait d un iMac 2010. Concernant la limite à 720p provient bien du boîtier (même si une modification du firmeware pourrait permettre un passage 1080p).Comme le dit siliciano, la majorité des jeux sur PS3 sont en 720p, donc très peu d impact sur la qualité finale de l image. La qualité est plus impactée par l upscaling,  il y a quand même 2560 à nourrir sur le 27'.
Ça reste quand même tout à fait correct et jouable sans lag ni décalage pour le jeu en réseau.


----------



## ninokun (12 Mars 2013)

Salut Titpunch33. Est-ce que tu vends ton adaptateur? Si oui et pour un prix raisonable ça m'interesse. Je suis sur Paris. J'ai un iMac avec port mini display et non Thunderbolt display. Tu penses que cela fonctionnerai dessus?
Merci!


----------



## Titpunch33 (13 Mars 2013)

Ça ne marche que sur les iMac 27'


----------



## Drooducuu (16 Mars 2013)

Sur les imac 27 pouces mais je suis pas sur que ça marche sur les nouveaux, c'est pour ça que j'hésite à en acheter un, j'ai téléphoné chez apple pour demander et ils sont même pas capables de me répondre.


----------



## Kiragold (16 Mars 2013)

ok  tiens nous au courant si tu as du nouveau !


----------



## SonnicProject (17 Mars 2013)

Titpunch33 a dit:


> Bonjour,Avant de revendre mon 27' j utilisais sur celu-cii un boîtier dr.bott pour convertir le signal PS3 vers l imac.
> Le boîtier jour le rôle de convertisseur entre le Hdmi et le mini display pour une qualité de 720p (impossible de diffuser en 1080p avec n importe quel autre boîtier :-()
> Comme dit précédemment, j ai revendu mon imac et il me reste donc le convertisseur ( état comme neuf).



Combien tu le vend ? 
Je prend ^^


----------



## Drooducuu (17 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire si cet adaptateur me permettrait de brancher une ps3 sur le nouvel imac svp: 

http://www.befr.ebay.be/sch/i.html?...ay+hdmi&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1313


----------



## Drooducuu (17 Mars 2013)

Re-bonjour,

Dsl j'ai donné le lien de la page entière, c'est celui-ci que je voulais mettre:
http://www.befr.ebay.be/itm/Mini-Di...ion_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item2ec3f78ad7

Je n'ai pas pu édité mon message précédent je ne sais pas pk.


----------



## Titpunch33 (17 Mars 2013)

SonnicProject a dit:


> Combien tu le vend ?
> Je prend ^^



Bonsoir,
Je le vends 60 euros port compris.
Cdlt


----------



## Apple Addict 62 (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour à vous !

Je viens de découvrir cette méthode pour brancher une PS3 à un iMac 27'

J'ai trois questions simple et peut-etre tres bête :

-> J'ai un iMac 27' de mi-2011 (avec 2ports thunderbolt) c'est ok ou pas ?
-> Y a-t-il une perte de qualité au niveau de l'image ?
-> Y a-t-il des manipulations à faire ou tout se connecte facilement ? Faut juste brancher et allumer ?


Pouvoir profiter des jeux sur console sans avoir à acheter une TV c'est cool !

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !!


----------

